# Advice on costs for mobile coffee carts/bikes products?



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone give me some advice on the costs of your everyday expenditure?

For example, how much per kg do coffee beans cost you? (do you have a deal with a roaster?)

How much are cups and lids? Sugar and stirrers?

How much does it cost to fill a tank of LPG and how long will this last you?

Im trying to work out how much it will cost me per cup.

Any info will be great!

Thanks

Matt


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Matt,

I use Deli Supplies for my cups and lids (off the top of my head they are £89 for 1000 cups and 1000 lids delivered) I use my own beans (Brazilian Mogiana) to you - £12/kg . I use BP light gas bottles which are £28 to refill a 10kg bottle (first bottle you buy is £60ish) That should last you 3 weeks or so.

Hope that helps!

Andy


----------



## jable1066 (May 6, 2015)

Hey,

Coffee: between £8-20 depending on roaster

Cups + lids: £60-100 depending on thickness and size

Stirrers/sugars: probably the least of your worries - £5-10

LPG: about £20 a month if that

Then you've got... Van/trailer insurance, storage, public and employers liability, accountancy costs, maintenance, milk, equipment depreciation, pitch fees, sleeves etc.

Price per cup will also depend on cup size/type of drink/shot size. Whether it's a 7g (god forbid), 14/16/18 or even 20g shot can all impact. Take into consideration dialling in every day and waste...

Ingredients - £0.12-£0.30 a cup...

Taking into account everything else - £F*ck knows...


----------

